# central new jersey looking for a small commercial site



## right touch (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guys my name is Joe and I own Right Touch Landscapes, Inc. out of Hillsborough NJ. We currently serve a majority of our residential customers for snow removal, but that only requires 1 to 2 crews with shovels and snow blowers and a few with a plow. I have an f150 and f450 available for plowing and crew of shovelers this year and would like to get into commercial work. We currently have a couple small commercial accounts but they do all their plowing in house. I really would like to secure a site for this winter. Any advice on how to begin the search? I was thinking of the old fashioned way- just calling some commercial sites in the area that I feel are a good size for us and seeing what happens? I am also quite unfamiliar with bidding on commercial sites so I was hoping I could get some help in that department as well. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Roland_Allen (Jul 14, 2009)

I have commercial work I could sub to you email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

